# Sticky  Zenith '70s model codes : movement numbers



## sempervivens

Project : a list of Zenith 'model codes' (introduced ca. 1972) and the movements behind them

The first two numbers denote the material of the case and the strap or bracelet. 
For instance : 01 xxxx xxx or 20 xxxx xxx : 
01 is the code for a steel watch. 20 is the code for a goldplated watch.

The last three numbers denote the movement. This thread focuses on those movement codes.

Notes :

- these codes could also be listed with a dot after the second number, e.g. 290 = 29.0.

- movements from other manufacturers (such as ETA movements) were modified by Zenith.

- this is a list of movements used in the 1970's. Movements for ladies' watches (though less important) are included.

Looking forward to corrections, additions, suggestions !

*061* = ESA/FHF 976.001

*075* = ESA/FHF 935.112

*100* = 101 (UG microtor with date)

*113 *= 2541

*115 *= ESA-ETA 955.401

*116 *= ESA-ETA 955.111

*118 *= ESA-ETA 955.291

*125 *= 2562

*141* = 5011 K

*146* = ESA-ETA 956.412

*148* = 5011K with additional moonphase

*150 *= 1110

154 = (hw)

157 = (hw)

*165* = Omega 1100 (movement code - see 228A!)

*172* = 2310 / 2320 (Marvin 515)

180 = (hw)

*202* = 136 HC (or 136 HCTL) with calendar, moonphase

*203* = 146 HP

*205* = ESA-ETA 555.xxx

*207* = ESA-ETA 555.415

*208* = ESA-ETA 555.419

*210* = AS 5100

*216* = AS 5103

*225* = ESA-ETA 955.xxx

*226* = ESA-ETA 955.112

*228A* = Omega 1100 (reference number code on case back - see 165!)

*230* = ETA/Unitas 6497

*231* = ETA/Unitas 6498

*267* = ESA-ETA 956.xxx

*274* = 2562 C

*290* = 2562 PC

*305* = Omega 625

*337 =* ESA-ETA 955.114

*345* = ETA 2832 (36000 bph)

*346* = ETA 2837 (36000 bph, bilingual calendar)

*352* = 1730

*355* = 1740

*365* = 2572 C

*360* = 2572

*380* = 2572 PC[/FONT][/COLOR]

*382* = variant of cal. 2572 PC, with Kif Trior shockproofing. Zenith marked this as '2572 PC E' and movement code 382 (instead of 380)

*388* = 2572 C minus seconds indication

*390* = 1733

*392* = ESA.ETA 255.481

*393* = ESA.ETA 255.483

*400, 410, 420* etc = cal 400, 410, 420 etc (After 1986)

*405* = Movado 405

*408* = Movado 408

*415* = cal. 3019 PHC

*416* = cal. 3019 PHC

*425* = ESA.ETA 954.11x

*434* = cal. 3019 PHC

*418* = cal. 3019 PHF

*437* = cal. 3019 PHF

*450* = ETA 2850

*453* = ETA 2852

*456* = ETA 2872

*460* = ESA 9361 (quartz stepper motor)

*462* = ETA 2892-2

*470* = 47.0 (Zenith Time Command, quartz)

*471* = 47.1 (Zenith Time Command, quartz - version with asymmetric button arrangement)

*473* = 47.3 (Zenith Time Command, quartz - version with symmetric button arrangement)

*485* = ETA 2671

*489* = ETA 2671

*490* = ETA 2892

490 = quartz

*495* = ETA 940.111 (quartz)

*500* = ESA 9162 (tuning fork)

*505* = ESA 9164 ? (tuning fork)

*510* = ESA 9180 (quartz stepper motor)

*515* = ESA 9181 (quartz stepper motor)

535 = hw extra thin

*545* = ESA-ETA 959.001

738 = hw

*940* = ESA-ETA 205.911 Autoquartz


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The 100 in the reference is the Cal. 10.1 (or 101), which is a microrotor calibre by Universal Geneve. Picture of one in Rössler (p. 186).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hans61

Hi.
The Ref 30.1125.113 and 30.2125.113 and 30.3125.113 are Cal 2541
Hans


----------



## Hans61

.267 is a Cal 2542


----------



## sempervivens

Thank you Hans & Hartmut ! I've included your additions in the list.
Nice to see that the 2541 and 2542 are present. 
And wouldn't it be nice to have a Zenith 101 (with UG microtor) in the collection ! (never seen any of those)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Here's a picture if you have no access to Rössler (movement piccie only, swiped off the net)









Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hartmut Richter said:


> Here's a picture if you have no access to Rössler (movement piccie only, swiped off the net)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Very sweet, thanks! It is a shame, that as a whole, the micro-rotor thing did not pan out. I keep thinking of getting a UG just to get the micro rotor.

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

As Dr. Roland Ranfft once pointed out on the vintage forum, microrotors are nearly the same as flattened ladies' movements! You save height without really extending the width of the movement by making everything as small as it would roughly be in a ladies' calibre and repositioning it. Of course, you end up with the same problems as when designing a ladies' movement and have to take according measures (ball bearings on rotor, minimise friction, etc.). Still, a very interesting concept and definitely not a total dud, since they have been and are being copied even these days by some of the finest makes (e.g. Patek Philippe Cal. 240).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

I can't edit the original list of movement numbers any more so here are some additions:

movement code 355 stands for Zenith cal. 1740 for instance used in Zenith Movado museum watches such as this one : A small find is still a find

movement code 435 is another one used for cal. 3019 PHC such as this one Zenith Chronograph with el primero movement, Year or Model ?


----------



## sempervivens

(A small addition for the thread : )

390 is a cal. 1733, a small handwound caliber (diameter 17 mm) with central seconds (see also bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 1733


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the info. Original post edited to include it.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Hartmut Richter said:


> Thanks for the info. Original post edited to include it.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


382 : variant of cal. 2572 PC, with Kif Trior shockproofing. Zenith marked this as '2572 PC E' and movement code 382 (instead of 380).

(see https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/dating-vintage-zeniths-serial-movement-871759-2.html#post6410743)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Added to the list. I also added the Cal. 30.5 (Omega 625) on the basis of the evidence in Ranfft.

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 30.5 (Omega 625)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I got fed up with having to search for this thread repeatedly so I decided to add a sticky! I know it's incomplete but it's the best we've got! Thanks to sempervivens for starting it all off.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## m300raj

Good job I have searched for it a few times as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junction shrimp

I am a new member who collects vintage Zenith and Universal watches.

I have a *very* nice h/w *2542* in a rose-gold finished case with the case code being *592*. This is a super watch and very accurate. Perhaps these details can be added to the thread?

Having bought recently a 2572C watch in a case with the last three numbers '365', I now want to replace that case and crown with others in better condition (some of the gold finish has flaked off and it is a little battered with a few deep scratches; the crown is worn down to unusable condition). Can anyone please point me toward a possible source as nothing decent comes up on the most obvious auction site. (The movement and dial etc on this watch are ln 95% + condition, whereas the ss back is in good condition, so just the main body would satisfy my need). I believe that there are other cases which should accommodate this movement and such a gold finish case may well be acceptable.

If you can help I will be very grateful. Many thanks.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. Thanks for the info on the "Cal. 365" (previously only marked down as "HW with date"). I'll edit the original post.

As for the Cal. 2542, that should be too early for the new numbering system. Would it be possible to post some pictures? That would help to confirm it.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## junction shrimp

Thank you Hartmund for your welcome. I attach a quick scan of my watches but will post another in the not too distant future when my Zenith 2572C is returned from a full strip and lube.

In the attached picture the UG Golden Shadow is a marriage watch. It originally was powered by a 42 calibre movement. I bought a very mint 66 micro rotor move,went and dial. marrying the two required the rear cover to be machined (removal of most of the movement ring and some reduction of thickness. [The case is gold-filled, not solid gold....so it is not a Golden Shadow, more a Gilt Shadow.

The UG 263 qppeqrs to be a military model in civilian guise; it has a very good dial and keeps good time. It has just had a new setting lever fitted (lucky tho find that in the UK!. It is a nice watch which keeps good time. The Polerouter has been strip cleaned and works well, keeping very good time. The Zenith 2542 is the larger watch with rose gold finish. The two SS watches are a 2532PC and a 2572PC. The Zeniths were reset about a week ago and are remarkably regular as a group. [IWe are very lucky to have an excellent Watchmaker about 10 miles away....Omega factory trained in the 1960s.]


----------



## bobbee

A great resource, very commendable Sempervivens.


----------



## ramdawg

what would this code designate? 01/02 0100 940? i saw this on the back of a sporto case. it's a steel case (01) with 02 being stainless maybe? but what about the movement code - 940? zenith never had a movement with that code, correct?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Movement code 940? Not that I know of. Do you have a picture? Or at least some indications of the watch? I could believe that one of the quartz movements got that sort of movement code, but I doubt that one of the mechanical ones did.....

Or did you mean the 490 (aka 49.0)? That was the ETA 2892.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ramdawg

Hartmut Richter said:


> Movement code 940? Not that I know of. Do you have a picture? Or at least some indications of the watch? I could believe that one of the quartz movements got that sort of movement code, but I doubt that one of the mechanical ones did.....
> 
> Or did you mean the 490 (aka 49.0)? That was the ETA 2892.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


here it is. hopefully this link will work. the code is 940. could this be a quartz movement case?

Zenith Sporto Case Crown Crystal Back Cover Dial N R | eBay


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hmmmmm. For a start, that dial has nothing to do with that case. But the whole thing is very interesting! The case is clearly from a Zenith Sporto from ca. 2000 discussed here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/modern-looking-zenith-sporto-ss-bracelet-2984858.html

...which in the real version (I believe the one in the link to be a frankenwatch or fake) - as shown in Rössler, Page 141, bottom right - has an ESA-ETA Cal. 205.911 movement (for the gent's version, which is the one you have) which is quartz but atomatic winding ("Kinetic" as Seiko would call it):

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA-ESA 205.911

Hartmut Richter


----------



## netwatch

Thanks for your share!


----------



## BMcollector

Thanks for this share! have been trying to figure this out a long time by now!


----------



## probep

sempervivens said:


> *267* = 2542


Are you sure?

Plz look at Zenith Cosmopoliitan ref. 27.0010.267


----------



## probep

By the way as far as I know

*231* = ETA/UNITAS 6498


----------



## sempervivens

Thanks for pointing that out.

The information that 267 = 2542 was supplied by Hans61, however he has not been seen on the forum for a long time.

So it looks like 267 is a quartz. Do you know which quartz it is?

231 = ETA/UNITAS 6498: this looks perfectly in line with earlier findings.

Furthermore I've done some research and I found that 126 = 2542

(one example can be seen here: https://veiling.catawiki.nl/kavels/14947731-zenith-surf-straight-lugs-cal-2542-heren-1960-1969)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I will edit the info on the Cals. "267" and "231". The "267" is something from the ESA-ETA 956.xxx family. The designation should be close to the battery in the photo but I can't make it out.

As for the watch you've linked to, sempervivens, that's actually a Cal. "125" (not 126) which stands for a Cal. 2562 (not 2542). And that's already in the list.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

My mistake. Thank you Hartmut.


----------



## probep

Some additional IDs

*115* = ETA-ESA 955.401


----------



## probep

*116* = ETA-ESA 955.111


----------



## probep

*118* = ETA-ESA 955.291


----------



## probep

*205* = ETA-ESA 555.XXX


----------



## probep

*225* = ETA-ESA 955.XXX


----------



## probep

*545* = ETA-ESA 959.001


----------



## probep

*207* = ETA-ESA 555.415


----------



## probep

*425* = ETA-ESA 954.11X


----------



## probep

061 = ETA-ESA 976.001


----------



## probep

208 = ETA-ESA 555.419


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Extremely useful post! Thanks for all your work!


----------



## Dr4

Great post - was wondering about this as I comb through preowned watches floating around. Cheers, Dr4 (Steve)


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Does anyone know what .051 means? What quartz movement is inside this 59.0020.051 Pacific that I found for sale? This model makes me want to buy my first quartz Zenith! Cheers!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

watchhunterandcollector said:


> Does anyone know what .051 means? What quartz movement is inside this 59.0020.051 Pacific that I found for sale? This model makes me want to buy my first quartz Zenith! Cheers


Open it up and post a picture - then we'll be able to tell you! If we knew already, it would be in the list.

Rössler gives the specification for the 051 as being 13x15.15mm and it being an ESA-ETA quartz movement. Furthermore, we know that it doesn't have a seconds indication. The only calibre of that type that I can find in Ranfft is the ESA-ETA Cal. 901.001:





__





bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA-ESA 901.001







www.ranfft.de





So I suspect that you will find this inside. However, before I add it to the list in Post No. 1, I'd prefer to see a little more concrete evidence.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Hartmut Richter said:


> Open it up and post a picture - then we'll be able to tell you! If we knew already, it would be in the list.
> 
> Rössler gives the specification for the 051 as being 13x15.15mm and it being an ESA-ETA quartz movement. Furthermore, we know that it doesn't have a seconds indication. The only caliubre of that type that I can find in Ranfft is the ESA-ETA Cal. 901.001:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA-ESA 901.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ranfft.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I suspect that you will find this inside. However, before I add it to the list in Post No. 1, I'd prefer to see a little more concrete evidence.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you Hartmut! Helpful and to the point as always! I do not own the watch, so I cannot open it up. I might have to buy it just to be able to add to the list;-)
Cheers,
Mattias


----------



## Birky1

This is my 01 0170 346 and on the movement is 34.6 AF and the ETA logo 
I'm curious to find out the data of the watch























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Birky1 said:


> This is my 01 0170 346 and on the movement is 34.6 AF and the ETA logo
> I'm curious to find out the data of the watch


We had this one before in separate threads. The movement should be an ETA 2832, as noted for "346" in the original list (even though it's with a question mark - I still wonder what's the difference between the 34.5 and the 34.6 ).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Birky1

Hartmut Richter said:


> We had this one before in separate threads. The movement should be an ETA 2832, as noted for "346" in the original list (even though it's with a question mark - I still wonder what's the difference between the 34.5 and the 34.6 ).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Have you any idea how old is the watch ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Mid to late seventies.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Accutronredux

Zenith Allegro, 50.0 (ESA 9162) tuning fork movement


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Accutronredux said:


> Zenith Allegro, 50.0 (ESA 9162) tuning fork movement


Correct. But already in the list. 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## watchlooker101

Where might I look to find information regarding the code 274 equating to the 2562C movement? I have a Movado-dial Sporto with a Zenith 2562C under the hood, but I've been struggling to find the 274 code in the various reference materials. Thanks!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The 274 would be the last three numbers of the 2/4/3 digit reference number on the case back. E.g. ##.####.274. *However*, these are Zenith codes and Movado may well not have used them. I think that Movado had a similar system but different numbers.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nico2000

Some more raw data



























1972-75 Zenith 28800 Automatic, Autosport, 24 Jewel Cal 2562PC Mod GR720001Movado 2562PC (Zenith 2562PC)


----------

